# kein Bild nach PC-Start



## .#Resii.:.::. (7. August 2009)

Hallo Leute,

und zwar hab ich folgendes Problem:

Wenn ich meinen Pc einschalte bekommt mein Monitor kein BIld
er ist auch nicht auf standy by oder aus 
Mein kleiner LCD Poster der bei dem Motherboard dabei war zeigt mir folgende Schritte an nachdem 
ich den PC eingeschaltet habe: Det DRAM, Checkpoint, danach zeigt er mir VGA Bios an und der Pc piepst 5 oder 6mal 
hintereinander was nicht normal ist.... nachdem er mit der piepserei fertig ist läuft er die anderen Schritte auch 
ab und dann tut sich nichtsmehr Bild bleibt schwarz und Pc läuft ^^, (Grafikkarte läuft auch)

zur Hardware: Motherboard: Asus Maximus Formula
              CPU: E6850 @ 2x3Ghz
              GPU: Geforce 8600GTS
              Netzteil: Tagan (Model TG480-U01) max Power 480W
              RAM: 2x2GB OCZ 800Mhz

Bios geht auch nix... etc... nachdem ich ne weile auf meiner Tastatur herumgedrückt habe erschien dann noch die 
Meldung CMOS ERR.


Bin langsam am verzweifeln und weiß nichtmehr weiter...

wäre echt klasse wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.

mfG





ps. gestern Abend lief alles noch wunderbar  hab auch nichts am sys geändert kurz gesagt. lief er jetzt ca 1 1/2 Jahre ohne Probleme.


----------



## emmaspapa (7. August 2009)

5 oder 6? Schau mal hier BIOS Beep-Codes - administrator


----------



## .#Resii.:.::. (7. August 2009)

danke für die schnelle Antwort
werde gleich nochmal etwas genauer hinhören 


also es sind 4^^ ein etwas längerer und dann 3 kurze =(


----------



## bschicht86 (7. August 2009)

Wenn das gepiepse bei "VGA BIOS" losgeht, würde ich auf nichterkannte GraKa tippen.

Bei keiner GraKa im Sys piept er relativ viele Zeichen hintereinander, fährt aber normal hoch. (Festplattenaktivität danach?)


----------



## emmaspapa (7. August 2009)

Hört sich nach kaputter oder nicht vorhandener Grafik an. Noch mal alle Verbindungen prüfen und Grafik richtig reindrücken. Hat die einen Stromanschluß!? Mal einen anderen Stecker nutzen.


----------



## .#Resii.:.::. (7. August 2009)

also brummen tun se beide... und nach dem piepsen geht dann halt nixmehr
pc läuft vor sich hin^^ bild bleibt schwarz


----------



## .#Resii.:.::. (7. August 2009)

emmaspapa schrieb:


> Hört sich nach kaputter oder nicht vorhandener Grafik an. Noch mal alle Verbindungen prüfen und Grafik richtig reindrücken. Hat die einen Stromanschluß!? Mal einen anderen Stecker nutzen.



das mit dem reindrücken hab ich schon paarmal versucht  hat nicht geholfen und ja sie hat einen stromanschluß.. werde dann mal einen anderen stecker auftreiben


----------



## emmaspapa (7. August 2009)

Versuch mal den zweiten DVI-Anschluß. CMOS ERR ist durch die Entnahme der Batterie passiert. Vermutlich falsches Datum im Bios. Sobald das Bild da ist kannst Du das korrigieren. Ist der Rechner alt, oder neu gebaut?

Beide Stromstecker am Board. Der eine versorgt den PCIe-Port mit Strom.


----------



## .#Resii.:.::. (7. August 2009)

emmaspapa schrieb:


> Versuch mal den zweiten DVI-Anschluß. CMOS ERR ist durch die Entnahme der Batterie passiert. Vermutlich falsches Datum im Bios. Sobald das Bild da ist kannst Du das korrigieren. Ist der Rechner alt, oder neu gebaut?
> 
> Beide Stromstecker am Board. Der eine versorgt den PCIe-Port mit Strom.



hat leider auch nicht weitergeholfen...
der PC wurde im januar 08 umgebaut, wurde danach auch nichts mehr verändert...
kann mich aber an den gleichen fehler erinnern hatte ihn ca vor einem dreiviertel jahr... damals ging er aber wieder nachdem ich ihn ca ne halbe stunde in ruhe gelassen hatte und dann wieder gestartet habe, kann mich aber auch irren wegen der anzahl an "bieps"


----------



## .#Resii.:.::. (7. August 2009)

ich werde jetzt bis heute abend meine füße stillhalten 
und dann die grafikkarte von meinem cousin holen, der hat fast die gleiche
(8600GT) wenn es danach wieder geht oder vllt auch nicht, werde ich mich melden 

ein dickes DANKE für die schnellen antworten


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. August 2009)

Du kannst ihn mal vom Stromnetz nehmen, damit sich die Kondensatoren entladen können.
Kannst du eine andere Grafikkarte zum Testen auftreiben, ausleihen oder so?


----------



## .#Resii.:.::. (8. August 2009)

also ich hab heute morgen mal die grafikkarte von meinem cousin probiert
mit dieser ging es... also graka putt 

NUR jetzt hab ich das nächste problem =(
jetzt funktioniert der pc von meinem cousin nichtmehr,
wurde lediglich die grafikkarte ausgebaut um sie bei mir zutesten und bei ihm
meine die bei mir nichtmehr geht... gut bei ihm hats auch nicht geklappt
bloß danach haben wir alles wieder so gemacht wie der pc vorher auch war...

wenn der pc jetzt eingeschaltet wird piepst er wie immer...
bild ist vorhanden.. er kommt bis zum windows xp logo bei welchem der 
balken durchläuft, beim 4en durchlaufen bleibt er stehen, und es erscheint für nichteinmal eine sekunde ein blaues bild mit vielen zahlen und buchstaben,
danach startet er neu und die gleiche sch***** beginnt von neuem =(
während dem starten erscheint auch noch das bild
windows im abgesicherten modus starten
windows mit netzwerktreibern starten...
noch ein anderes starten und

windows normal starten (bei allen von diesen optionen kommt der pc gleich weit)


hoffe ihr könnt mir bei diesem problem wieder weiterhelfen 

mfG


----------



## bschicht86 (8. August 2009)

Das erinnert mich an folgendes.

Ein Kumpel gab mir seinen angeblich nicht funktionierenden Athlon XP Palomino.
Gesockelt auf meinem Asrock K7 irgendwas mit eigener GraKa, lief wunderbar. Also war sein Board im Eimer.

Danach meinen schnelleren 2600+ Troughbred B draufgemacht und lief eine Weile.

Jetzt das Kuriose: Irgendwann war er so unstabil geworden und der Rechner blieb eines Tages ohne Reaktion.
Mein Prozzi war auch hin.

Wie jetzt? Sein Board hat seinem Prozzi ein Virus mitgegeben, der sich auf meinem Board zwischenlagerte und anschliessend meinen Prozzi killte???


Allerdings hab ich Umbaumäßig schon Pferde kotzen sehen, in Bezug auf Elektrostatik. Funzende GraKa ausgebaut, kurz aus der Hand gelegt und gleich wieder Eingebaut... ...Na? 
Richtig, Defekt...


----------



## CI-II2IS (20. August 2009)

Hi,
hatte vor etwa 4 Monaten genau das gleiche vga-bios Problem wie du und auch ein Asus Mainboard (Crosshair). 
Damals hab ich den Pc zu meinem Computerhändler gebracht. Er hat mir nach einigem hin und her, welches ich nicht genauer erläutern will, eine neue Grafikkarte eingebaut ( 8800 GTX, davor war es eine 8800GTS )

Danach funktionierte alles wieder einwandfrei...
... naja bis jetzt.
Selbes Problem wieder, Garantie abgelaufen.

Bei mir bleibt der Bildschirm von Anfang an schwarz System startet aber wie bei dir.
Nun musste ich mir selber bei dem Problem helfen und habe dann einmal die graka auf den andern pci-express port (mobo hat 2) draufgetan und plötzlich hats geklappt.
Jetzt habe ich aber ein bisschen Angst, dass vielleicht mein Mobo defekt ist und womöglich irgendwann meine Hardware in den Tod reißt.
Also ich kann kir das Problem auch nicht erklären...


----------



## timo597 (11. Januar 2010)

.....


----------

